# Scratched games discs - fixed using Das6



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

My son badly scratched his FIFA 2014 World Cup xbox gam disc - probably in his frustration at how badly the England team play in the game as theydo on the pitch, but hey.

Anyway, I didn't think there was anyway of rescuing the disc, but as we had nothing to lose, I broke out the DAS6, put a light polishin pad on it with some Megs 205 and set to work polishing it.

I held the disc lightly on the pad and after a few seconds I'd lift it to check progress. Slowly it reduced until I thought it looked ok - I didn't completely remove the scratch in case I took the entire surface off, but just enough for it to be slightly visible.

Swapped to a black finishing pad and put a dab of Collinite 845 on it, a few seconds to work the wax and then a vey light buff. Into the xbox 360 and hey presto - works just like new.

One chuffed teenager and one slightly relieved bank of dad (these games cost a fortune!).


----------



## steviebabe0 (May 14, 2013)

Your supposed to use clay first before polish :lol:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I've polished discs before and always had good results


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

We had to take ours to Asda where they have a machine that skims them ussually works


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Don't try with blu rays!


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Just to let you know, game have a disk clean/repair service which i think is £2-£3 per disk., but great improvisation!!!!


----------

